# Nevada forest service



## theelwells (Nov 1, 2012)

I live in Las Vegas Nevada. The closest forest is Mount Charleston. I waited a full year almost for them to open up the lot where you can go collect wood, I called three weeks before to get the correct directions and was told that they had already got rid of all the wood that they opened the lot early this year with no notification. Now I can only get enough wood for a campfire each time I go up. We have a couple Devor kinds of wood here, We have a pine and a very nice mountain mahogany. I've tried to fall the rules but when they open the lot three weeks early I feel they did not follow the rules themselves. The last time I went up I got around 10 large logs And week or so before the snow I will go back up and get more.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

You're lucky to have a Nat. Forest nearby to get wood. Where I live, it's wood from private ground or nothing. Too bad on the lack of notification. Sounds normal for the gov't...or an inside job to help someone get all the good wood first. Gary


----------



## longvu68 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wood you like to sell or batter some of the mahogany? I'm a guitar maker and love to use just domestic wood for the entire instrument. I've seen other luthier use mountain mahogany for the fingerboard. I would love to try it out. I need quatersawn of 1/4by 3by16inch piece or bigger. I have lots of figured claro walnut, old-growth redwood and burls, madrone, bay laurel for batter or you just tell me the price for them.

Thanks

Long


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

theelwells said:


> I live in Las Vegas Nevada. The closest forest is Mount Charleston. I waited a full year almost for them to open up the lot where you can go collect wood, I called three weeks before to get the correct directions and was told that they had already got rid of all the wood that they opened the lot early this year with no notification. Now I can only get enough wood for a campfire each time I go up. We have a couple Devor kinds of wood here, We have a pine and a very nice mountain mahogany. I've tried to fall the rules but when they open the lot three weeks early I feel they did not follow the rules themselves. The last time I went up I got around 10 large logs And week or so before the snow I will go back up and get more.


I would not think that the "mountain mahogany" would get large enough to be of any use.

George


----------

